# Proffesional Engineers from Florida



## Martin Ceballos (Jul 28, 2010)

Proffesional Engineers from Florida, please contact me

Thanks

Martin Ceballos


----------



## parthurvt (Jul 28, 2010)

I don't live in Florida but I'm licensed there.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jul 28, 2010)

An union? :sharkattack:


----------



## Martin Ceballos (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm trying to get References for the exam

Thanks


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 28, 2010)

thats not how it works, you have to have people that actually know you..


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 28, 2010)

Road Guy said:


> thats not how it works, you have to have people that actually know you..


I hope he means reference *books* for the exam. I first thought the same thing as you.


----------



## Sschell (Jul 28, 2010)

To whom it may concern,

I am writing this letter as a professional reference for Martin Ceballos. I have never worked with this individual, and have never actually met him in person, but when he posted on an online forum, I could tell that he had enormous engineering talent, just from how he worded his posts. I would be happy to stake my reputation on his abilities, and sound engineering judgment.

Best regards,

sschell_PE

oh wait... I'm mechanical, and wrong state.... nevermind.


----------



## Paul S (Jul 28, 2010)

^^ Well done dude!


----------



## Dark Knight (Jul 28, 2010)

I do not know what to think. First I thought it was a joke or something. If it is for references to fill the exam application...Who in his right state of mind would do that? Maybe I am old school.

I used to work with an engineer at a previous job. After I passed the test had to put an application at the state I was/am living now for the license. This guy knew me, drank coffee with us 5 days a week and worked together in the same projects, different units but same projcts. I asked him to be one of my references and he said to me in my face. "No. I do not know your engineering work". As rude and cruel as I thought that was, he was right. Even when many people told me he was an a-hole for doing that.

If he is looking for books to use as references that is another story.

Maybe is an old friend of the Board.


----------



## Sschell (Jul 28, 2010)

snickerd3 said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > thats not how it works, you have to have people that actually know you..
> ...


I don't think so.... link


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm ready to give this guy a recommendation just based on his spelling of "Proffesional".


----------



## Dark Knight (Jul 29, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I'm ready to give this guy a recommendation just based on his spelling of "Proffesional".


Oh pleazzzzzz...Anyone can make a mizztake. Do not so judgemental.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 29, 2010)

Martin Ceballos said:


> Proffesional Engineers from Florida, please contact me
> Thanks
> 
> Martin Ceballos


Might I suggest you contact Orlando's Finest and Most Prestigious Civil Engineer.


----------



## roadwreck (Jul 29, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I'm ready to give this guy a recommendation just based on his spelling of "Proffesional".









you're in the 4th circle.


----------



## picusld (Jul 29, 2010)

Dark Knight said:


> I do not know what to think. First I thought it was a joke or something. If it is for references to fill the exam application...Who in his right state of mind would do that? Maybe I am old school.
> I used to work with an engineer at a previous job. After I passed the test had to put an application at the state I was/am living now for the license. This guy knew me, drank coffee with us 5 days a week and worked together in the same projects, different units but same projcts. I asked him to be one of my references and he said to me in my face. "No. I do not know your engineering work". As rude and cruel as I thought that was, he was right. Even when many people told me he was an a-hole for doing that.
> 
> If he is looking for books to use as references that is another story.
> ...


Who would use their actual name requesting services that seem to be pretty un ethical from the providing party?

What engineer in their right mind would agree to be this guys reference?


----------



## CPT PE (Jul 29, 2010)

picusld said:


> Dark Knight said:
> 
> 
> > I do not know what to think. First I thought it was a joke or something. If it is for references to fill the exam application...Who in his right state of mind would do that? Maybe I am old school.
> ...



LOL....you can actually look him up on the Florida database as an EI.......pretty unethical to ask for a reference like that


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jul 29, 2010)

roadwreck said:


> you're in the 4th circle.


And we're all in the 7th circle together. What's your point?


----------



## parthurvt (Jul 29, 2010)

Martin, I sincerely hope that you are simply uninformed. It is considered a breach of ethics to write a recommendation for an engineer when you have not worked directly with them in the field of engineering that they are trying to attain a license. I would be extremely careful now and stop posting these questions as they could lead to disciplinary action against you if I understand Florida law correctly.


----------



## Martin Ceballos (Jul 29, 2010)

Sorry for the missunderstandings and the "proffessional" spelling, I'm trying to get in contact with PE's for study materials (Structural)


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 4, 2010)

This thread may be an insta-classic

and I missed it until today.


----------



## floridaengineerintraining (Aug 4, 2010)

_Spammy crap deleted_


----------



## Clown Shoe (Aug 23, 2010)

Seems legit to me.


----------



## bulllgator (Dec 26, 2012)

True story: I got 3 emails from guys I didnt know and whom i had never met asking me to be a reference for their PE exam. One guy said "it's not like they check into it or anything. besides, don't you want to use your new seal?" awesome.


----------

